# Finished freight station from Daniel Peck



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have been following the thread from Daniel Peck on his aluminum freight station you will be familiar with this model. Here is the link. http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/28346-new-building-i-working.html
As I posted in that thread I purchased the second of the two stations that Daniel built. Here are some photos of my finished version. I made a few changes to the basic model to make it look more 1/29 like lowering the railings. Also added were the steps and small roof over the door.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Paul. Very nice addition to your already splendid railroad.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

One more.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

That came out real nice Paul
Dick


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul that looks great
what did you use for siding?
Dennis


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,
The siding is from Precision Products available from Ozark. I glued it with Omni Stick. Highly reccomended. I use it for a lot of outdoor projects and have not had any failures. It is also available from Ozark. The roof is cut from a 3M self stick non skid tape that I purchased at Home Depot.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel,
I thought you would like it. It was a fun project and I'll bet it will still be around long after I'm gone. That thing is solid. When it was done but before weathering I overcoated the whole thing with Krylon flat acrylic for one more layer of protection. I have another building that has been outside for over four years now with some Precision plastic on a deck glued down with Omni Stick that is still fine. Its a flat deck totally exposed to the weather.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome Paul, Thanks for sharing. Don't forget to post some pics when this gets on the line and has some of your great Esspe hanging around!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet!


----------

